# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Do you ever find dates on Facebook, Badoo, Tagged, Twiiter or Meetup?

## Peter C.E.

I'm registered on all five. I just wondered if they brought you any romance. Badoo seems like it may be slightly easier for single gents to get a bird than on say, Plenty of Fish. Although I could substitute "Fish" for a certain 'P' word instead, because that site is awful.  :;):

----------


## sanspants

> I'm registered on all five. I just wondered if they brought you any romance. Badoo seems like it may be slightly easier for single gents to get a bird than on say, Plenty of Fish. Although I could substitute "Fish" for a certain 'P' word instead, because that site is awful.



Well, I got randomly asked out on Fb once, and did actually date the gal. She's one of the saner ones I've been with, just not my thing. I'm chronically single though. I haven't asked out a woman online in years. I know people who have had luck with Tinder (the app) and Match though. I don't feel like I can do the whole online dating thing again but I'm not sure what's holding me back. Let us know if you have luck.

----------


## Aliya_12

I signed up meetme but after a period of time, I found it too unrealistic, people just can get dates if they have nice lookings  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

I met two people off the net over the years. Where did I meet them on the net? In a chat room I was using at the time. Just like a normal site. Not based towards dating or anything like that. You can make friends on any site. Even the last site I was on, there was a few couples, who met using the site. It was an anxiety based site. Just like this one. People just seem to form connections with each other. Nothing is planned to begin with. Just happens over time. Never tried any Apps or dating sites.

----------


## Goat

> I signed up meetme but after a period of time, I found it too unrealistic, people just can get dates if they have nice lookings



What about okcupid? It seems more friendly.

----------


## Aliya_12

Haven't tried it yet.

----------


## Kopekuko

I have check some of them but I had not luck at all and I have not patience hahaha but I known a women who is getting married this year with someone she met in Tinder.

Enviado desde mi Moto G Play mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Does nobody do things the old fashioned way these days? Like walk up to a person, be it in a bar, club, library or in a caf?. Just start a normal conversation with them. I know a lot of people on here have anxiety issues. Finding a person on a dating site and meeting up would be more nervous in my eyes. Lord, I recall the old lonely hearts pages in the newspapers. I seriously used to wonder how real they were. Who would write into a paper looking for love. Then again we have loads of rural places here in Ireland. Mary from the back [BEEP] of nowhere. Suppose people took risks back in those days too. That was long before the net. You meet a person on the net these days all the small talk is done before you ever meet them in person. Not sure if that helps or not? Lot of hook ups via the net will end with sex on the first night. Is like people are in too much of a hurry these days. Feck the small talk and getting to know you shit, we done all that on the net. The world is a changing place.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Not on the sites the OP mentioned. I met someone on another anxiety site, and we used to talk for hours at a time, and met up a few times. There was def an attraction for both of us that went way beyond friendship, but in the long run it didn't work out. Mostly because we both have too much baggage...we were both recently divorced. We're still friends, and I have absolutely no regrets about it. Her triggers for anxiety are exactly like mine, we're both so much alike it's hard to believe. She's a pretty amazing, strong woman, who has been through pure hell and fought her way through it when she could've just given up.

I'm going on a cruise in a few months (no kids in our group this time) and they have a "role call" online for the same cruise I'm going on. I haven't done it yet, I've just been lurking so far, but there are actually a lot of 30 and 40 something single women there. It's an eight day cruise, so I'm just looking for people to hang out with. I keep putting off doing it cos of anxiety tho. But hey, if I get to know some people on that site before we board the ship, great. If not, c'est la vie.

I just can't make myself do dating sites like OK Cupid. I'm sure people meet up there all the time, even end up married. But it seems like all I hear about wrt those sites are horror stories. Anxiety about that keeps me from doing it.

----------


## MobileChucko

Dating?!...  I turned 65 this year, and from my point-of-view, dating gets harder to do, the older one gets.  My last girlfriend put up a very good front, and so I thought she was the perfect woman for me.  That all changed when we moved in together, and she let loose of all her baggage.  Talk about a 180 degree turn about.  Man!...  Now I don't believe in closing doors on any aspect of life, and that includes dating, but I am very happy with myself, and so I am no longer knocking on doors.  If my door gets knocked on, I'll open it, but with caution-LOL!...   :silly:

----------

